# Remington, Marlin, CZ Side by Side Shotguns



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I am looking for a new SxS and recently learned that Remington, Marlin and CZ make/market them. I saw a Remington at our DU banquet this year and it was a nice looking gun. Marlin is selling new guns patterned after the LC Smith.

Anyone have any experience with any of these shotguns? I would appreciate any info.


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

I bought a CZ Ringneck 20 gauge SxS this summer. I shot it well but after about 200 shots is stopped working, no hammers falling or anything when I pulled the trigger.

My real problem started when Cabela's shipped it back to CZ-USA in St. Louis for repairs. There was some screw up on the shipping lable and long story short CZ wouldn't "accept" the gun back, and took a couple of weeks to get it back to Cabela's UNREPAIRED. They hadn't even looked at it. I was VERY unhappy with CZ, especially after I called and spoke with one of their rude gunsmiths. He said they see quite a few of the SxSs in for repairs.

Anyway, that's my rant on CZ-USA. The guns are actually made by Huglo in Turkey. I got Cabela's to credit me the money and I got a Weatherby Orion O/U for just a little more - $850. I've very happy with it.

My advice is if you want a SxS skip the cheapies, keep saving and get Ruger, Beretta or other higher quality gun. The problem on the SxS is the HIGH cost compared to a quality O/U.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I currently own Browing SxS and like it but they quit making them some years ago. I would like to find a 20ga in the Browning but used ones in moderately good shape are $1500. Guess I'll keep saving.


----------

